# DIY Damp testing



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

I have an Autosleeper Pollensa and would like to do my on Damp Tests.

I have searched on here and have a rough idea of where to look and the readings to look out for but would like any advice from any of you out there who have used a basic damp test meter. 

Thanks

John


----------

